# Fursona Voices.



## Lexiand (Jul 6, 2018)

There's this thing that always popped in my head when it comes to designing a character.
What does his/her voice sounds like? Is it Deep, goofy, annoying, or cartoon-like and even edgy sounding.

Not to sure what mines will sound like.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 6, 2018)

That's something I have never thought about before. 

I suppose my sona would have the same  outrageously loud voice that I have


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 6, 2018)

I think my sona has this dog like voice


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 6, 2018)

Kinda like Wukong from League of Legends.


----------



## Hara Surya (Jul 6, 2018)

I imagine compared to human that Furries have what would amount to speech impediments and difference species would sound different. Imagine the sounds that, say, a dog makes when people pretend they're talking and then imagine they have the brain capacity to actually talk.

I'd imagine if Furries really existed as an evolutionary path they'd have languages that sounds nothing like human languages.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 6, 2018)

I'd describe my own fursona's voice as only a little deep.  By adult dragon standards that might wind up being slightly high-pitch actually.

Will try to find a good comparison later after work, but I will say that the first comparison coming to mind - that being Grunt from the Mass Effect series - is definitely TOO deep for what I'm thinking.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jul 6, 2018)

My scalesona has my voice.
Duh.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 6, 2018)

great now this is bothering me let's find out, shall we?

Gamma: essentially like mine. bass, slight country accent, shy sounding and stutter-y.
Oak: a very deep, authoritative voice, loud and booming but warm.
Sabra: very flamboyant, almost an alto, bubbly with a slight Ohio accent
Samuel: heavy Scottish accent, quiet, usually sounds happy
Kodiak: heavy Pacific Islander accent, expansive vocal range
Petrichor: deep voice, accentless and monotone, almost sounds tired
Augustine: very bubbly, heavy Spanish accent, basically talks like this ( 




 )


Patagonia: essentially Chris Daughtry's voice but a bit deeper ( 



 )
Arizona: a slight Spanish accent with a barely noticeable gruff tone to it, very warm and calm sounding


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 6, 2018)

Kinda squeaking when they get excited, but they try to keep it low and level when regularly speaking—almost to the point of monotony. Something in an Alto range, trying to move it to the edge of Tenor. However, a little bit of a forward sound caused by trying so hard to manually alter their voice. Crackles out from time to time, can’t speak too loud or gives away their naturally higher pitch.


----------



## Rayd (Jul 6, 2018)

I always imagined him having the voice of the singer from "I'm in a coffin", always screaming, mumbling or screeching semi-incoherently. Very rarely having enough sanity to speak in a calm tone.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 6, 2018)

my voice, heavy, sounding like a chainsaw, hearable accent on SH CH K and R. Most likely blocked nose, cannot be heard when talking quiet so the voicebox is growling due to constant rising of voice. Talks a lot and laughs a lot but short waves during conversation to point out the irony.

Talks too fast for English speakers to understand easily so has to be reminded to slow down


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

Pretty certain I've posted this in a similar thread.

He sounds like Leonard Cohen: Gruff and vaguely annoyed with the world.


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2018)

I always imagine Simo sounding something like this, at least in his earlier years. In fact, this was part of the inspiration for the whole character, even if this is a possum, and not a skunk. I know I posted this before, but it's a good illustration of how I see my fursona talking, and also, his rebellious but carefree nature:






In ways, Simo is a version of myself, had I been born in the remote rural south, vs. the remote rural north, and so, this is more or less how I hear him sounding, though in a less pronounced/deeper toned way as he goes along and gets older.


----------



## Vasquez (Jul 6, 2018)

Honestly, my sona would sound like how I hear my own voice. Not exactly what I sound like in videos and recordings, but what _I_ myself can hear whilst I speak or think. Maybe with a slightly more consistent accent


----------



## David Drake (Jul 7, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> There's this thing that always popped in my head when it comes to designing a character.
> What does his/her voice sounds like? Is it Deep, goofy, annoying, or cartoon-like and even edgy sounding.
> 
> Not to sure what mines will sound like.



I'm an actor, and I always find my characters through voice first.

I'm still developing my Fursona, but since it'll be baseline me with few if any flourishes, the difference between "his" voice and mine will be verrry subtle. Like maybe certain inflections will be different or a _microscopic_ hint of a growl or hiss depending on which species I choose.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 7, 2018)

I would sound like Mangix the Brewmaster or Lorewalker Cho :V


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Pretty certain I've posted this in a similar thread.
> 
> He sounds like Leonard Cohen: Gruff and vaguely annoyed with the world.



Ah, very curious! Am a fan of Cohen, but somehow, I always pictured your fursona voice sounding like Robin Williams; I'm not sure why, just seemed natural.

This certainly changes things.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Ah, very curious! Am a fan of Cohen, but somehow, I always pictured your fursona voice sounding like Robin Williams; I'm not sure why, just seemed natural.
> 
> This certainly changes things.



Ha! Probably because I mostly shitpost to make people laugh and my forum avatar has a shit-eating grin.

Robin Williams though, eh? Thats a first. Maybe in his human form. Its his wolf form that I envision the gruff Cohen voice for.


----------



## Simo (Jul 7, 2018)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Ha! Probably because I mostly shitpost to make people laugh and my forum avatar has a shit-eating grin.
> 
> Robin Williams though, eh? Thats a first. Maybe in his human form. Its his wolf form that I envision the gruff Cohen voice for.



Yep, I suppose it's because you seem like an easygoing sort, with a versatile sense of humor : )


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 8, 2018)

He's a baritone - E2 to F4 if he doesn't force it much. Within my own range, and just a verrry tad goofy.


----------



## Lopaw (Jul 13, 2018)

I have done barebones fleshing out on Frensel in regards to his voice but I imagine him to sound a tiny bit higher pitched and brighter than me. Will only speak if he has to, making general mustelid sounds otherwise.

Gets louder and harsher the angrier he is and is more likely to hiss or squeal with anger. Likely has a soft British accent as well.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 14, 2018)

Like Link from the LoZ cartoon.


----------



## Starbeak (Jul 15, 2018)

I mentioned this sometime before in another topic...

But mine would sound like "Metallic-Reverb" ... Not sure how it would sound until I play around with a voice changer but until then, just imagine a metal sound scraped against a wall or a floor and throw in a few echoes that fade in and out after every sentence my 'sona speaks. (=


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 15, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> There's this thing that always popped in my head when it comes to designing a character.
> What does his/her voice sounds like? Is it Deep, goofy, annoying, or cartoon-like and even edgy sounding.
> 
> Not to sure what mines will sound like.



Artemis Wishfoot did a series of videos on YouTube on how he came up with a voice.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

My fursona's voice is none of anyone's concern, but it is just as fine as me.


----------



## malibu (Jul 16, 2018)

Like Cheech Marin.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 16, 2018)

SveltColt said:


> I think my sona has this dog like voice


Lol like Scooby Doo?


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 16, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Lol like Scooby Doo?


Around there
but not too much.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

My fursona has a wise, young voice in her cloud dog form, like the narrator in this video: 



 and a high pitched voice in cake dog form. Imagine a kpop singer speaking fluid english.


----------



## Universe (Jul 25, 2018)

My sona’s voice is like morgen freeman’s


----------



## Daisy Nova (Jul 26, 2018)

Honestly, Nova's voice is probably similar to mine, just with some extra nervousness in there. I admit my anxiety more through her-- plus she's a deer. They've got a lot to be anxious about too.


----------



## MeltiTheDragon (Jul 27, 2018)

Melti's is probably pretty close to mine, but a bit lower pitched. Same slight rasp when singing, New Jersey accent on words like water and sauce. Maybe a slightly more exaggerated accent than mine.


----------



## Derron116 (Aug 2, 2018)

A raspyer, more reptillian version of my own voice.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Aug 10, 2018)

Ricky: Deep with a western accent (like old west)

Frostbite: raspy or just animalistic snarls, grunts and occasional creepy laughter


----------



## Zekkarion (Aug 17, 2018)

I think Cethocro's voice sound like Ted Williams voice, but deeper, with "reptilian accent" ^^
In fact, I think he'll sound like a veteran Space Wolf x)


----------

